# Funny Fake Teeth



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2011)

Kids got some funny fake teeth suckers, so we put one in the dogs mouth and the other in my youngest son's mouth

My oldest son would rather share his sucker with the dog than his brother!


----------



## desertlites (Oct 12, 2011)

what a hoot-dogs sure let us do all sorts of things to them for our humor.


----------



## roller (Oct 12, 2011)

Man if that wax still taste like it did when I was a kid that was some good stuff...Dog looks funny...Must be a good dog !!! Nice looking young man you have there Todd...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2011)

That is way too funny Todd. I remember those teeth


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2011)

These were not wax, but I remember that taste too

Remember the little wax bottles filled with juice?

How about the "Bang Bangs" that we used to put in the ends of my Mother's cigarettes!

TJ


----------



## chefrob (Oct 12, 2011)

nice!


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh Yeah I remember the the littlte wax bottles filled with juice! But putting the bang bangs in Moms cigarettes would have resulted in a severe beating.........From my Dad. He had no sense of humor.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH nice!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 13, 2011)

This is cute 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .I put a bang bang in my dad cigarette I could not sit for a week


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think those look better than my real set...


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Great picture Todd!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol, now that is cute. If dogs just halfway understood what we do to them.


----------



## roller (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes Todd I remember those also..Used to put them in my Grampaws cigs... He could not run...Those wax ones were great...


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> These were not wax, but I remember that taste too
> 
> Remember the little wax bottles filled with juice?
> 
> ...


Yep remember those, mom never smoked so I used to sabotage my friends cigarettes.







do you guys remember the little tin they came in


----------



## spuds (May 4, 2012)

Too funny!


----------



## ritamcd (May 4, 2012)

Awesome!!! Something my boys would do for sure !!! Great pic !! Thanks LOLLOL


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

whipper snappers, bottle caps, bazooka gum, wow memory lane - thanks Todd.


----------



## boykjo (May 4, 2012)

COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jp61 (May 4, 2012)

How come you're not in that pic??? Nice!


----------



## crossbowsmops (May 11, 2012)

LOL I totally get what you say about sharing,,, kids


----------

